# Scb West Coast Tour Line Up!



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

steve carson band hits the road again for a short trip touring with Omarr Escoffie' of Slow Car Crash.
Thursday, 10.26.06 - Rockit Room
406 Clement Street, San Francisco, CA 94118

Friday, 10.27.06 - Boost
Highway 50 (Stateline), Lake Tahoe, NV 89449

Saturday, 10.28.06 - Towne Lounge
327 Main Street, Chico, CA 95928

CHECK OUT THE NEW scb WEBSITE designed by Cork Micek & Ryan Lindsey: www.scbmusic.com

Upcoming tour dates:
11.15.06 - CSUN - Northridge, CA
11.16.06 - NPCC - Tahoma, WA
11.17.06 - Three Trees - Bellingham, WA
11.18.06 - Althea's - Mount Vernon, WA
11.19.06 - High Dive - Seattle, WA
11.25.06 - Lava Lounge - Hollywood, CA

Thanks for your continued support!
bruce, darren, jameson, steve


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

buddha daddy said:


> steve carson band hits the road again for a short trip touring with Omarr Escoffie' of Slow Car Crash.
> Thursday, 10.26.06 - Rockit Room
> 406 Clement Street, San Francisco, CA 94118
> 
> ...


:sb *What happened to Hermosa Beach*:tg

Good Luck Doug :w


----------

